
Yahoo just pulled the plug on its Google-like research group - santaclaus
http://www.businessinsider.com/yahoo-labs-to-integrate-with-product-groups-2016-2
======
rezashirazian
People in R&D are different than your frontline engineers. I'm not sure
putting them in the same team is going to make either one happy. Would be
interesting to see how this plays out.

I expect more costly departures for Yahoo.

------
wslh
This is when Marissa thinks it was a mistake to accept that job offer as a CEO
of Yahoo.

~~~
maxerickson
I'd sell my reputation as a business leader for $100 million.

Just let me know.

~~~
wslh
You are right but you can choose better opportunities to waste your
reputation.

